# Tomb Queen Khalida...



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Who here has actually seen this gal in a game? I'm curious as to whether or not she is considered OTT or just plain garbage. I've never seen a tourney list with Khalida in it, or even just a simple pick up game. Why?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Characters weren't made playable in GT where they until recently when GW made special characters part of the list other than that, all i can say is i dunno


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

is she teh lass in the tomb king army book??? if she is I think is "garbage" the only good thing is the arrows of teh asp poisned arrows arghhh yeh


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah she is Sink. Why do you say she is garbage though?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure on the rules but a great mini. I'd include her just for that. Put her in a chariot and use her as a Tomb Princess. I'm quite surpirised there hasn't be a Undead Cleopatria themed army yet.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I really like the model, and would love to field an army with her. Thus far...

Khalida
Hierophant w/ Cloak of the Dunes, Hieratic Jar
Liche Priest w/ Staff of Ravening
Liche Priest w/ 2x Dispel Scroll, Casket of Souls

3x 20 Skeletal Archers w/ Blessing of the Asp
1x 3 Chariots w/ Blessing of the Asp

1x 20 Tomb Guard w/ Full Command, Banner of the Undying Legion
1x Scorpion

1x Screaming Skull Catapult

2250 w/ 7 Drops, 4 Incantations, 3 Bound Spells, 5 Dispel Dice, 2 Scrolls.


In a few practice games with my Son (playing as Tomb Kings and against) the army has been a lot of fun. Not really a tourney army, but with a possible 120 poisoned arrows being unleashed each turn in addition to the SSC and other magic, it's really not a bad army. The Chariots, Tomb Guard w/ Khalida, and the Tomb Scorpion really like to get stuck in on one flank while the shooting and magic defend the other. It doesn't win all of the games thus far, but it is a far cry from my Bloodbulls of Khaarg and their single minded charge into mêlée combat.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Yeah she is Sink. Why do you say she is garbage though?


 
because she has no role in an army except the general


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

??? 4 Str 4 attacks that ALWAYS strikes first, a 4++ save (regen), one of the best bound spells in the game, IMHO (2d6 Str4 hits, if a wound is caused, unit may not move in next movement phase), and a Smiting Incantation that is always cast as irresistable force. You really can't ignore the fact that this army, with Khalida as its general, can put out 126 poisoned arrow shots per turn, either. That's enough to take out 20+ lightly armoured models each turn, and even more importantly, its enough to weaken the enemy enough that the fear causers can outnumber them substantially.

Truthfully, I think that she may be a bit more expensive than her abilities warrant (considering the average cost of a Tomb King), especially since the Blessing of the Asp costs about as much as another large unit of Skellies. She does take a bit more finesse when playing, but I think she can be worth it. I'd probably not take her to a GT all the same. We'll see.


----------



## Spector (Dec 30, 2007)

Khalida is quite good. She's a bit expensive for her points, but definitely a viable choice in a competitive list.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you tried that list at all Hes? If so, did it work as expected?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually, it worked great.....

But against a dedicated assault army it is bound to fail. In the games I played, the opposition had 3+ saves at best and were mostly balanced between static and forward elements, allowing me to pick off the fast movers with combined firepower and hit whatever was left with the Tomb Guard. The SSCs did very well in thinning out the static units.

Against something like Bretonnia or Tzeentchi Daemonic Legions, I see the army getting ground into bone dust pretty quickly.... Between the armor saves and the fast moving magic, I really doubt that the Skellies could hold up for too long.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i would like to change my opinion of her. She is amazing i saw her in action and my opinion has done a 180


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont know how she works in fantasy but with a little conversion she makes an ace necron lord and i use her every time i play them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

neilbatte said:


> i dont know how she works in fantasy but with a little conversion she makes an ace necron lord and i use her every time i play them


nice idea may have to steal it


----------

